# Howdy :)



## Apollo (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi! Welcome to the forum, hope you enjoy your stay. =)


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

welcome to the HF! Have fun posting!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome Meghan


----------



## g8ted4me (Sep 3, 2008)

Welcome to the forum- I look forward to seeing pictures of your horses!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Aquiel (Oct 14, 2008)

g8ted4me said:


> Welcome to the forum- I look forward to seeing pictures of your horses!




Well in that case....

Meet Laredo, 4 year old Andalusian X TWH-Arab Gelding










Mya
3 Year old, Andalusian X TWH-Arab Mare









Babe, 30 something TWH-Arab mare (pic posted was taken 2 years ago)









Cowboy 5 year old Andalusian X Gelding


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

wow...i love the color of the first two grey horses - very unique!


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

welcome!!!! your kids are beautiful!!!!


----------

